# $1100-$1400 to build / buy a computer



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

Currently, I'm thinking of building this computer:
Monitor: Acer AL2216Wbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor with HDCP support 300 cd/m2 700:1 - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009094
$219

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
$189.99

GPU:  MSI NX8800GTS 512M OC GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325
$209.99

OS: Vista OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488
$99.99

MOBO:  GIGABYTE GA-EP35-DS3L LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128337
$90 + $ 8 shipping (save $60)

Hard-drive:  SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD502lJ 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152098
$91

Case: Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
$129.99 ($40 mail in rebate if I get  by 15th

Memory:  G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1000 (PC2 8000) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145
$85

PSU:  PC Power & Cooling S61EPS 610W Continuous @ 40°C EPS12V Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, cUL, CE, CB, TUV - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005
$109.99, $20 rebate if bought by 16th.

Dvd drive:
 ASUS Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 14X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135156
$35


Total cost is $1370 (taxes + shipping factored into equation)



Any suggestions on better deals / things I should know?
this will be the first time that I'm making a computer from parts, so I don't want to regret anything.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2008)

change the hard drive to a samsung f1.

why that psu?

what do u do with ur pc?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

That's why I posted here, for advice =).
I honestly don't know why i chose that psu, do you have any suggestions in that area?
I'll be using the pc to game for the most part.
EDIT:
currently, my total accessable funds for this computer are $1379, and my build takes $1377 of those dollars. any suggestions where I can cut a few corners and save some money? (FBi, a cheaper PSU recommendation? Any suggestions for a cheaper MOBO?)

I've switched out the harddrive with what FBi recommended.

I'd just like to have a bit of money left over to buy some games to play on it >.<


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2008)

do you see yourself doing sli in the future?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

I probably won't, when I chose that, I chose it because I was thinking of doing two cheaper cards in SLI, but that never happened. do you have a suggestion for a good pc35 MOBO?
and thanks for the psu suggestion


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2008)

The DFi bloodiron and the gigabyte p35's are good, cant remember the exact model number but they are good and the overclock well and are cheaper.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2008)

thid  MAY be the gigabyte

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128337


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136038

bloodiron


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

hm, looks like a good one. like how it supports the E8400 out of the box. one second, i realize the links i gave don't work lol. copy/pasted from a post on another forum, and the links were truncated.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

look at my first post again, i edited it to include my changes


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325


----------



## happita (Jun 13, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325



I think it would be smarter if he would wait for the 4800 series to launch. It's not too much longer till their out, June 23, mark that on your calender Reynardin.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

happita said:


> I think it would be smarter if he would wait for the 4800 series to launch. It's not too much longer till their out, June 23, mark that on your calender Reynardin.



by that , do you mean wait for it and buy THAT instead of an 8800? I was thinking of making this a project over the next week or so, putting the computer together and all.  I'm not really all that keen on waiting another 10 days, unless the advantages of doing so are undeniable.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe the G.Skill PC28000 they run 1066 well mine do.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

hmm ok. Any other advice?

Also, I'm still not really sure whether I should go vista or xp...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

vista for gaming


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2008)

I like using XP more than Vista.  I have different each time with Vista.  Your best bet might be to find some one on this forum with the same setup and make your mind up that way..  Or even another forum..

XP for gaming for me for sure.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

AsRock said:


> I like using XP more than Vista.  I have different each time with Vista.  Your best bet might be to find some one on this forum with the same setup and make your mind up that way..  Or even another forum..
> 
> XP for gaming for me for sure.



not if you want DX10 its kinda hard to do that on XP when it doesn't support it


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 13, 2008)

For the PSU i'd go for a corsair 620, its modular, quiet, reliable, powerful.
I agree you should wait 10 days, prices of the other cards will go down after 48xx came out. And for the mobo would a ABIT ip-35 pro be too expensive? i love that board.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah vista for sure. The 4870 looks like its going to be better than the 8800 512 by a decent amount, but it will cost $100 more, and immature drivers and possible unavailability and such usually make buying a card immidiately upon launch not the best value. Although the 512 will handle anything atm, it may start struggling later this year (when I say struggle I mean unable to max out effectively), so if you got some patience you will work out better by waiting likely, however, your patience could be tested, and the gts is a sure thing.........


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

keep in mind that I only have $1380 to spend at the moment, and I'd very much like to have some money left over to pay for games..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 13, 2008)

Did you see these combo deals w/ the e8400? That p5q p45 looks like a damn fine deal to me. Definately will support the e8400 out of the box, leaves room for raid and cf in the future (the gigabyte does not), 8 sata ports, better oc most likely. It would be $40 more w/ the deal than the ds3l, but to me that looks worth it. The only thing is its untested (not reviewed yet), but being from asus, should be solid.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> not if you want DX10 its kinda hard to do that on XP when it doesn't support it



Yeah i really miss DX10 Umm NOT!.  And whats the point having DX10 if there's a chance of it not being stable...  I'm just saying like Vista might work out sweet for him like it has for many others.

Stability comes before DX10 for me..  Maybe he can borrow a copy of a friend and not try activate it and find out if it's stable enough for his liking ?..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 13, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Yeah i really miss DX10 Umm NOT!.  And whats the point having DX10 if there's a chance of it not being stable...  I'm just saying like Vista might work out sweet for him like it has for many others.
> 
> Stability comes before DX10 for me..  Maybe he can borrow a copy of a friend and not try activate it and find out if it's stable enough for his liking ?..



There's a pretty slim chance of vista being unstable w/ his specs. There's no reason for it not to work. Dx10 is not fully developed b/c everyone whines about vista, which hopefully will stop so we can start moving forward, but I don't want to get into one of those debates again. Let's just say he shouldn't have anything to worry about w/ vista and there really isn't any reason not to, and dx10 will hopefully soon become a very good reason to not do xp.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Yeah i really miss DX10 Umm NOT!.  And whats the point having DX10 if there's a chance of it not being stable...  I'm just saying like Vista might work out sweet for him like it has for many others.
> 
> Stability comes before DX10 for me..  Maybe he can borrow a copy of a friend and not try activate it and find out if it's stable enough for his liking ?..



umm could you point me towards the unstable things in vista? like what a sA setup that doesn't have drivers for Vista? HE IS GETTING A NEW PC NOT AN 8yr OLD DELL IT WILL WORK WITH VISTA....


----------



## FatForester (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks good! The PCP&C PSU is GREAT! By far the best I've ever used, the only potential problem is that it is longer than normal PSUs. I only read a couple posts, but I'd suggest going to zipzoomfly and grabbing the Samsung F1 750GB 32mb instead for 20 bucks more. I just bought one and can't stop recommending it to people!

Here's the Samsung 750 for $110:
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007193

Here's the Samsung 500 you're looking at for 8 bucks cheaper:
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10005376

Most people use newegg, and I used to until they started charging me sales tax. Now I shop I at zipzoomfly and noticed their prices are usually better than those of newegg! I'd compare prices between the two to find the best deal.


----------



## FatForester (Jun 13, 2008)

Come on guys! I just scanned the thread, and if he wants to get Vista, let him! Don't bring up the whole Vista vs. XP nonsense when it isn't needed. Make your own thread if it bothers you that much.


----------



## spearman914 (Jun 13, 2008)

Switch to a E7200, overclocks nearly the same as E8400 but twice as cheaper!!! PSU is fine, but try a corsair 620hx ( the popular one )


----------



## J-Man (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd get the Antec Twelve hundred instead. Apart from that, it's a good gaming computer.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> umm could you point me towards the unstable things in vista? like what a sA setup that doesn't have drivers for Vista? HE IS GETTING A NEW PC NOT AN 8yr OLD DELL IT WILL WORK WITH VISTA....



Umm does it look like i run a DELL lol...



FatForester said:


> Come on guys! I just scanned the thread, and if he wants to get Vista, let him! Don't bring up the whole Vista vs. XP nonsense when it isn't needed. Make your own thread if it bothers you that much.



Ooh,  I'm not trying to get him not to buy Vista but see if he could borrow it of a friend to try it so he don't waste cash on some thing he is not 100% happy with or as the case my be  Happy with... I speak up due to using XP x64 over 2 years and Vista has given me more issues over the past month or so than XP x64 ever has.

I did not buy mine and i would of been real pissed if i actually did.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Looks good! The PCP&C PSU is GREAT! By far the best I've ever used, the only potential problem is that it is longer than normal PSUs. I only read a couple posts, but I'd suggest going to zipzoomfly and grabbing the Samsung F1 750GB 32mb instead for 20 bucks more. I just bought one and can't stop recommending it to people!
> 
> Here's the Samsung 750 for $110:
> http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10007193
> ...



I'll look into that, currently my parents are disagreeing on whether or not I should be allowed to get the computer in the first place, so it will leave me plenty of time for more research


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Switch to a E7200, overclocks nearly the same as E8400 but twice as cheaper!!! PSU is fine, but try a corsair 620hx ( the popular one )



are you saying that the E7200 basically starts out lower, but has a better potential for OCing? so in the end, I would lost only a little bit of performace, while saving a lot of money?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 13, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> are you saying that the E7200 basically starts out lower, but has a better potential for OCing? so in the end, I would lost only a little bit of performace, while saving a lot of money?



yes they normally can do 4~4.4ghz on air which is around the same as an 8500


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

oh awesome


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

so why would people buy an 8500 instead?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 13, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> so why would people buy an 8500 instead?



8500s will reach those speeds easier, and can go even faster. They also have twice the L2 cache, which can give a pretty big performance boost.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

hm.. so for price vs performance though, 7200 would be the better choice?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 13, 2008)

Price/performance, the e7200 is a better bargain. If you can afford it though I would get the e8400.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 13, 2008)

why is that?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 13, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> why is that?



Well, b/c like I said twice the cache and it can reach higher speeds in most cases than the e7200. Therefore you'll see in benchies and such the e8400 performs better. However, I guess in your case you may just be doing gaming and the like anyway right? And then the difference will be negligible most likely in many cases. And it is $60 cheaper, so that may be the best choice for you. I was just saying that me personally, if I had the money I would get the e8400 simply b/c it offers better all-around performance, despite the fact that it is not as good of a deal, it doesn't quite outreach the price difference that would make me go for the former. e7200 is a great proc though worth every cent.


----------



## farid (Jun 14, 2008)

I suggest you this build, its gonna be around 1230$ -130$ on MIR, so thats gonna be like 1100$+Shipping:

CPU: Core 2 Duo E8400

MOBO: DFI LanParty DK P35

RAM: Crucial Ballistix 2GB PC8500 1066 MHz

GPU: MSI 8800GTS 512M OC (G92) 512MB

LCD: SAMSUNG 2253BW Black 22" 2ms

PSU: COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro RS-650-ACAA-A1 650W

HDD: Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s

Case: Antec 900

CD/DVD RW: Pioneer Black 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner

I think its a good build, and its great for your budget, maybe you can change the PSU or HDD.

Good Luck


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 14, 2008)

neggi on that hard rive and psu ...


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> neggi on that hard rive and psu ...



could you clarify?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 14, 2008)

samsung is faster, has more cache also.

The pc power and cooling is a rock solid psu.

the psu can go eitehr way but im recommending either a samsung f1 hard drive or a barracuda 7200.11


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> samsung is faster, has more cache also.
> 
> The pc power and cooling is a rock solid psu.
> 
> the psu can go eitehr way but im recommending either a samsung f1 hard drive or a barracuda 7200.11



Actually the hdds are about the same. The SE16 is no slouch, cache makes little difference at that hdd size (that is to say between 16mb and 32mb). Go w/ whatever is cheaper 500gb at the time of purchase, f1, se16, or 7200.11. I would actually spend a tad more for the 640gb se16, which is faster than all of those, but its more money so.......


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a cheap but good keyboard? i just realized that all the keyboards in my house could go for about 50 cents on ebay at the most.

also, I'll continue thinking about the HDrive,  but just about everything else i have is set to go.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 14, 2008)

farid said:


> I suggest you this build, its gonna be around 1230$ -130$ on MIR, so thats gonna be like 1100$+Shipping:
> 
> CPU: Core 2 Duo E8400
> 
> ...



like it apart from PSU and HDD. I prefer the 12 hundred too if you can afford it


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 14, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> like it apart from PSU and HDD. I prefer the 12 hundred too if you can afford it



oh wait nvm miss read...


----------



## will (Jun 14, 2008)

farid said:


> I suggest you this build, its gonna be around 1230$ -130$ on MIR, so thats gonna be like 1100$+Shipping:
> 
> CPU: Core 2 Duo E8400
> 
> ...




Like others have said I would change the PSU and case, the 900 is pretty cramped and has poor cable management... Also definitely get 4GB ram (2x2gb) instead of 2gb, I know the ballistix are very fast but 4gb is become more and more useful in games etc... Also my friend has a Pioneer dvdrw and its stupidly loud when spinning up, in my experience asus make the quietest drives atm...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm running a cooler master real power pro PSU(750 watt model). The thing has been working great for me the past couple months with EVERYTHING OC'ed(check system spec). The PC&C PSU might be better, but if the CM is less expensive, it should do what you want it to do no problem.

BTW, Minus the GX2, you can get a system identical to mine for $855 off of newegg. Add a ATI 3870 for about $150 and you'll be good to go for around the $1000 mark, or add a $250 gen92 8800gts 512 card and be around $1100 or add 2 gen92 8800gts's and have the same performance I have(the GX2 is 2 8800gts GPU on one card) for about $1350. With max OC's on everything, I've score 19870 on 3dmark06, at my 24/7 setting, I score in the low 18,000. Excellent set-up, very fast, and handles crysis very high settings at a res of 1920*1600.


----------



## spearman914 (Jun 14, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Well, b/c like I said twice the cache and it can reach higher speeds in most cases than the e7200. Therefore you'll see in benchies and such the e8400 performs better. However, I guess in your case you may just be doing gaming and the like anyway right? And then the difference will be negligible most likely in many cases. And it is $60 cheaper, so that may be the best choice for you. I was just saying that me personally, if I had the money I would get the e8400 simply b/c it offers better all-around performance, despite the fact that it is not as good of a deal, it doesn't quite outreach the price difference that would make me go for the former. e7200 is a great proc though worth every cent.



L2 cache doesn't do a big boost in performance. For example: a 3 GHz duo with 2 MB L2 cache beat a 2.5 GHz with 4 MB L2 in any condition except if overclocked to the same speeds.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> L2 cache doesn't do a big boost in performance. For example: a 3 GHz duo with 2 MB L2 cache beat a 2.5 GHz with 4 MB L2 in any condition except if overclocked to the same speeds.



Big enough to warrant a purchase. Correct, a 2.5 won't beat a 3ghz w/ the same architecture unless its crippled. A proc at 4ghz w/ 6mb of cache will beat a proc at 4ghz w/ 3mb cache, plain and simple. The difference is not seen in benchies as much as real world application.


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 14, 2008)

I do alot of fooling around on newegg I am pretty sure I can get you a beat of a setup for rather cheap. I couldnt see anywhere that you had already bought your stuff so im going to give it a shot.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

I was actually thinking of buying the parts today. I am willing to delay for a better deal or setup though. My budget is still at $1400 including a monitor though.
EDIT: that 1400 is also after shipping and taxes. It is the absolute maximum that I can spend on the computer.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm running a cooler master real power pro PSU(750 watt model). The thing has been working great for me the past couple months with EVERYTHING OC'ed(check system spec). The PC&C PSU might be better, but if the CM is less expensive, it should do what you want it to do no problem.
> 
> BTW, Minus the GX2, you can get a system identical to mine for $855 off of newegg. Add a ATI 3870 for about $150 and you'll be good to go for around the $1000 mark, or add a $250 gen92 8800gts 512 card and be around $1100 or add 2 gen92 8800gts's and have the same performance I have(the GX2 is 2 8800gts GPU on one card) for about $1350. With max OC's on everything, I've score 19870 on 3dmark06, at my 24/7 setting, I score in the low 18,000. Excellent set-up, very fast, and handles crysis very high settings at a res of 1920*1600.


would that 1350 include the monitor? I don't have one.
If it does, could you give me a list of links to what I would need to buy?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

This is the board he owns, which is of course capable of sli. You could get another gts 512 down the road w/ that if you wanted to.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

that board seems to get a lot of reviews from unhappy people.. should I worry?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

No, the majority are positive, and many people on newegg simply don't know what they're doing. Looks like a fine board to me.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

ok
lemme try to put together what I have right now


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 14, 2008)

FYI, Most people who like their products dont review. And like he said, most of them dont know what they are doing or something else could have been DOA and they blame it on something else.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, off of this, what do you guys think should be changed? I want to keep the price around the same.


CPU:  Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
$189

MOBO:  DFI LANPARTY DK P35-T2RS LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136043
$129

OR 

MOBO:   DFI BloodIron P35-T2RL LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136038
$114.99

Memory:  Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148069
$67.99 ($40 rebate)

GPU:  MSI NX8800GTS 512M OC GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325
$210

Monitor:  SAMSUNG 2253BW Black 22" 2ms(GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor with HDCP Support 300 cd/m2 DC 8000:1 - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001268
$289 ($20 rebate )

Case:  Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
$119.99 ($40 rebate)

Dvd drive:
 ASUS Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 14X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135156
$35

Hard-drive:  Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073
$80

PSU:  PC Power & Cooling S61EPS 610W Continuous @ 40°C EPS12V Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, cUL, CE, CB, TUV - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005
$109.99, $20 rebate if bought by 16th.

Ethernet cable:  AMC CC5E-B50G 50 ft. Cat 5E Gray Cat 5E 350 MHz UTP Gray Network Cable - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812105309
$7

Total Cost: $1139 (rebates included) $1259 (without rebates)
1358 with shipping + taxes. give or take $10 on the mobo


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks good to me, I'd say go w/ the blood iron. You don't have the os on there, did you have it but just didn't put it on there?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

ah crap. i had it on an earlier build. one sec


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

well. it looks like the price is going to go up a bit, i forgot to include the OS =(


----------



## AsRock (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd go for the bloodiron and the ram i said before G.Skill PC8000

4GIG is going be much better than 2GIG.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145

And going by the sound of this post updates are not going be often at all so thats another reason to grab the 4GIG over the 2GIG.  And with ya thinking of going Vista too is another reason.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

ok, so ill go with the bloodiron, and added the OS. should I be good to go?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

hm ok
i guess so.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

Enjoy! Ask us if you need any help w/ it.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

CPU:  Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
$189

MOBO:   DFI BloodIron P35-T2RL LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136038
$114.99

Memory:  G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1000 (PC2 8000) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145
$84

GPU:  MSI NX8800GTS 512M OC GeForce 8800GTS (G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127325
$210

Monitor:  SAMSUNG 2253BW Black 22" 2ms(GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor with HDCP Support 300 cd/m2 DC 8000:1 - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001268
$289 ($20 rebate )

Case:  Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
$119.99 ($40 rebate)

Dvd drive:
 ASUS Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 14X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135156
$35

Hard-drive:  Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073
$80

PSU:  PC Power & Cooling S61EPS 610W Continuous @ 40°C EPS12V Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, cUL, CE, CB, TUV - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005
$109.99, $20 rebate if bought by 16th.

Ethernet cable:  AMC CC5E-B50G 50 ft. Cat 5E Gray Cat 5E 350 MHz UTP Gray Network Cable - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812105309
$7

OS
 Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit English for System Builders 1pk DSP OEI DVD - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488
$100


Total Cost: $1453 with shipping + taxes.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

On another note, what games do you guys think I should get?


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 14, 2008)

I would look at the evga 8800gtx. off newegg its only 269 bucks. Still working on build i would have been done earlier its just my internet is going in and out right now for some odd reason.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

What kind of games do you like (genre, most important aspect of a game to you, ect.)?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

MDK22 said:


> I would look at the evga 8800gtx. off newegg its only 269 bucks



And not as good as a gts 512. Well, their almost equavalent in performance, however, the gts has far more oc ability and is much cooler. The gtx is irrelevant right now, and still overpriced (even at $269).


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

Fps, mmorpg (thinking of getting age of conan)
Basically, I play cod4 and css on my current computer, and was gonna wait until I make this new computer to buy AoC because my current one would go up in an explosion of sparks the second i inserted the CD.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

btw, I read somewhere that vista can use external flash drives to supplement the computer's RAM. How well does that work?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> Fps, mmorpg (thinking of getting age of conan)
> Basically, I play cod4 and css on my current computer, and was gonna wait until I make this new computer to buy AoC because my current one would go up in an explosion of sparks the second i inserted the CD.



Well yeah aoc is supposed to be good. I had short stints w/ wow and lotro and found them both to be pretty good. You should get Crysis if you want, just, well, b/c its Crysis, and is still the best looking game out there. Bioshock was by far my favorite fps of late, but its very story and atmospheric driven though, and there's no multi-player, so it's not for everyone. Mass Effect is a spectacular RPG if your into space opera kind of thing (think Knights of the Old Republic- the lightsabers), and Oblivion is classic and still looks great if you get the right mods, and is still I think the best value of any game out there. Just some ideas......


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

is Mass Effect single player?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

anyways, I just have to wait for my father to get back so he can use his credit card to buy the stuff =D


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> is Mass Effect single player?



Yeah its a single player rpg/third-person shooter.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

hm. I might get AoC to last me for a while, and Mass Effect later when my next paycheck comes =D


----------



## FatForester (Jun 14, 2008)

Everything looks good. The P35 Blood Iron is certainly a good board, but you might want to consider getting a new P45 instead.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...070509908+107172615+1071740132&name=Intel+P45


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

what's the difference between p35 and p45?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

hm, my friend just sent me this: what do you think?
https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/...ishListNumber=8704066&WishListTitle=Lucien-PC


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

ah wait, the graphic card is bad, and im not sure about the case/ psu


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> what's the difference between p35 and p45?



PCI 2.0 support, which isn't really used now but could be in the future. Some of them also offer 8x-8x cf which is a step up from the cf p35 boards which only had 16x-4x. They also are basically refined p35s, so they can sometimes support higher mem speeds and higher fsbs, and many also have greater sata ports and other features over the p35.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> hm, my friend just sent me this: what do you think?
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/...ishListNumber=8704066&WishListTitle=Lucien-PC



Thats a good build. The case/psu are solid, just depends on if you like the look. The graphics card of course is terrible, did he know your playing games? You could switch it out, but you'd be close to the same price after adding in a os as well. You also don't need a floppy reader.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

what do you guys think about the case/psu?


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 14, 2008)

Newegg-Reynardin

Vista: The way it works it is will turn the entire flash drive into a paging file and use that before it uses the normal paging file. 

Anyway Im in a 50 member gaming clan we play fps primarily. I would say this build will blow away any problems you may have with any games right now. As for the Vide Card I am *not positive* but I believe it may be flash upgradeable to the 9800gtx seeing as it uses the same core and the memory timings are very similar. 

Also If you are going from crt to lcd with the screen you wont notice a difference if you ar going from an old lcd to the new one you will.

That case is an incredable case I have my old p4 in it and I have a case thats the exact same except a diff front im using now with the 120 in the back it will cool like a mofo. Althoug you ave to move the sidepanel fan from inside to outside the case takes 2 mins. I think this setup should suit you very well.

Case Reviews: http://www.atruereview.com/atruereview/aspire/index.php[/URL]
http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/cases/X-Gear/index.htm


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

MDK22 said:


> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=6327274&WishListTitle=Reynardin
> 
> Vista: The way it works it is will turn the entire flash drive into a paging file and use that before it uses the normal paging file.
> 
> ...



You'll have to part it out to link it. We can't access your secured account. There is no card that can be flashed to a 9800gtx.


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 14, 2008)

Fixed the link sry. I edited the wrong one. https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=6327274&WishListTitle=Reynardin

Yea i spend a little bit of time on newegg just around 4hrs a day since im throwing builds together for my gaming clan and also for my website/company im getting ready to start.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

You put 2 gts 512s on there and a p35 mb. You can't sli a p35. That is also way over his budget. He was going for ~$1400. That hdd is slower than the se16 as well.


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 14, 2008)

No kidding you cant sli. To sli it costs another 45 bucks and you can run a single card in a crossfire nb the last time i checked. Its not my fault that for a good oc board it costs soo much. There is only 1 gts fyi. It is also only 1400


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 14, 2008)

there is only 1 card wth are you talking about 2 for. Anyway ill keep loking to find a cheap sli board that will work but regardless its probably going to cost more


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

MDK22 said:


> No kidding you cant sli. To sli it costs another 45 bucks and you can run a single card in a crossfire nb the last time i checked. Its not my fault that for a good oc board it costs soo much. There is only 1 gts fyi. It is also only 1400



For some reason on that link the gts and mb are both doubled, making the price over $1700. I'm not sure if it's just me or what. Other than that, there's nothing particuarly wrong w/ that build, its very close to the former, but I think the parts you switched aren't as good as the one's that were there before (with the exception of the evga over the msi, but the msi is $40 cheaper). 

See, we've already been through all this w/ the sli thing, he's been formulating this build for some time now. I think we are just confusing each other though b/c I am pulling up 2 vc and 2 mb when I look at that link, which he isn't going for.


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 14, 2008)

Found a Sli board for cheap enough i dont know how i missed it before. As for the 2 mb and 2 gts i dont have a clue why that is happening. have yet to look at how well it will oc though. Take a look at it now I think that might have fixed the mb video card problem also. 

Anyway mine has a keyboard which he was looking for it. has more ram because with vista for gaming you need 4gigs which mine has, Seagate has a 5yr warranty over the 3yr wd, and mine has a heatsink/fan/thermal paste all of which he will need if he plans to oc well. But other then that ya i guess there is no differences as for the brands being worse i highly doubt that.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

MDK22 said:


> Found a Sli board for cheap enough i dont know how i missed it before. As for the 2 mb and 2 gts i dont have a clue why that is happening. have yet to look at how well it will oc though. Take a look at it now I think that might have fixed the mb video card problem also



No the 650i's are crap for 45nm and quads. A 750i, either the msi p6n or evga ftw would be the way to go if doing sli. I don't think the op is looking to do sli though.


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 14, 2008)

no problem changed the board back. but like i said in the edited post there is a big difference. As for overclocking the ram sure yours might do better but its half as much ram and in vista you need the ram badly when gaming.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, the 7200.10 is slower than the se16, although I guess that extra 2 year warranty could offer incentive to get it instead. He had 4gb of g.skill 1000 on his latest proposed build, which is $10 cheaper than the ocz before the rebate, and also pushes farther supposedly. You are right about the hs and paste though, that is something that was overlooked before, and those are good ones.


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 14, 2008)

i think between all the info he can make a good decision ad for that keyboard i have had mine for 3 years and it has dropped 3 feet onto solid concrete around 50-100 times and i only lost 1 screw out of it and it still works fine i just cant seem to fin the screw lol.


----------



## rick22 (Jun 14, 2008)

Why buy a cheap p35 mobo....your spending good money on everything else so why not get a good mobo like DFI  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...ption=DFI+LP+UT+P35+T2R+ATX+Intel+Motherboard


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Why buy a cheap p35 mobo....your spending good money on everything else so why not get a good mobo like DFI  http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...ption=DFI+LP+UT+P35+T2R+ATX+Intel+Motherboard



where would I take the money away from though? I can't spend any more money than I already am. as it is, I'm gonna be in debt with my dad.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 14, 2008)

That board wouldn't be better for your set-up anyway. p35s only do cf, and your doing nvidia. Not to mention they don't do cf that well since its only 16x-4x. That last pci-ex16 slot is worthless. Your DFI that you selected before fits your build better.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

MDK22 said:


> Fixed the link sry. I edited the wrong one. https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=6327274&WishListTitle=Reynardin
> 
> Yea i spend a little bit of time on newegg just around 4hrs a day since im throwing builds together for my gaming clan and also for my website/company im getting ready to start.



Hm, this actually looks pretty good!
Are the memory that you chose better/worse than the ones which I had listed? and I think I might go with the harddrive that I previously selected


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> That board wouldn't be better for your set-up anyway. p35s only do cf, and your doing nvidia. Not to mention they don't do cf that well since its only 16x-4x. That last pci-ex16 slot is worthless. Your DFI that you selected before fits your build better.



ok, so what I gather from this is that my board would be better for my needs. is that correct?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll probably be buying the parts within the next two to three hours, so if you have suggestions, please make them known =) I'm currently looking at the build i quoted two posts ago, but i think ill change out the hard drive for a western digital


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

You do realize that has two 8800GTS's and that board has one PCI-E slot right?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

That was a mistake, when I added it to my cart, there was only one. Probably a bug on the website.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh ok  Good list then! I dont like that ram tho.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

would you get the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145 instead? i was thinking about that. I would also save $10 right?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

I dont like 1000mhz ram, I would get a 800mhz or 1066mhz kit. I dont like uneven stuff like that tho.. Its just me. The Gskill is cheaper and has the same specs so I say go with em!


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

hm, can you recommend some 1066mhz ram around the same price?


----------



## rick22 (Jun 15, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> where would I take the money away from though? I can't spend any more money than I already am. as it is, I'm gonna be in debt with my dad.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> ok..if you don'y have that much go with the dfi p35 775 dark board..well worth it..
> ...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

I dont think there are any but 1000mhz should be fine!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Reynardin said:
> 
> 
> > where would I take the money away from though? I can't spend any more money than I already am. as it is, I'm gonna be in debt with my dad.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

btw, with the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144042 case, will the cooling be good enough for OCing the cpu and/or graphics card?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> btw, with the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144042 case, will the cooling be good enough for OCing the cpu and/or graphics card?



Yeah it will be adaquate, although the antec 900 offers much better cooling. But if you get a few better fans for that one (assuming the stock ones aren't that great) and you should be fine. The cpu cooler will take care of the cpu, and the gpu you will just have to turn up the fan on. Considering how much cheaper it is, I would go w/ the Apiva, but it depends on your style.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

I probably will go with the cheaper case so that I can pay more for the other stuff.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

It looks like I'm ready to buy it all now =D.
Just gotta wait for my dad to get back home lol.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

and oh btw, I AM replacing the 120mm fan. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220014


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

here is my budget rig, I couldn't create a wish list not American 

the most important components are Power Supply, Video Card and Display everything else is well balanced.

Case: Cooler Master Centurion 590 $69.99
Fans: 6x Yate Loon D12SM-12 $29.94
Controller: Sunbeam Rheobus $14.99
Optical: Lite-on Black 20X Lightscribe $29.99
Power Supply: Corsair 450VX $79.99
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L $109.99
Memory: Geil 2x1GB PC-6400 $48.99
Processor: Intel C2D E2160 1.8Ghz 1MB Cache $67.99
Heatsink: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro $26.99
Hard Drive: Western Digital SE16 250GB $59.99
Video Card: ECS 8800GT 512MB $144.99
Display: Samsung 2253BW Black 22" $289.99
Keyboard and Mouse: Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 $21.99
Flash Drive: Kingston Datatraveler 1GB $6.49

$930 without Tax inc Rebates.

* Mouse: Cyber Snipa Stinger $44.99

Notes:
purchase a roll of electrical tape (good for electrical work, or taping up fan cables against the crease or roof of your case neatly)
purchase a bag of 4" cable ties (always handy)
purchase a #2 pencil (vDroop Pencil Mod for Motherboard)
"borrow" a copy of Windows XP

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

allright, I'm actually buying the stuff now lol.  Everyday distractions keep coming up .... (lunch / dinner / dad not being home and all)
=D


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> here is my budget rig, I couldn't create a wish list not American
> 
> the most important components are Power Supply, Video Card and Display everything else is well balanced.
> 
> ...



is it actually possible to use someone else's copy of windows?
and thanks for the other "notes" advice


----------



## cdawall (Jun 15, 2008)

yea on XP it is you just dont register it

i have a "special ed." that i got from someone that is the corp edition which i love


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

lol, cool. I'm getting vista for the Dx10 though.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

btw, cdawall, your second sig link is SICK...


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

you can take the E2160 to 3-3.4Ghz, GA-P35-DS3L vDroop mod, geil is the cheapest memory kit found with micron d9 ic, videocard is cheap and comes with the best air cooler on the market. yate loons are one of the best fans on the market. WD hard drive will be faster than a standard seagate, one of the best power supplies manufactured by seasonic even though 450watts it's been known to run E8x wolfdales and G92 9800GTX, cyber snipa stinger is one of the most underrated mice it has the shape of the G5 feel of the deathadder more buttons better weight system and a higher sensor.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> you can take the E2160 to 3-3.4Ghz, GA-P35-DS3L vDroop Mod, Geil is the cheapest memory kit found with Micron D9 IC, videocard is cheap and comes with the best air cooler on the market. yate loons are one of the best fans on the market. WD hard drive will be faster than a standard seagate one of the best power supplies manufactured by seasonic even though 450watts it's been known to run E8x wolfdales and G92 9800GTX, Cyber Snipa Stinger is one of the most underrated mice it has the shape of the G5 feel of the deathadder more buttons better weight system and a higher sensor.
> 
> - Christine



I already have a mx518 which I'm happy with, but I'll keep that mouse in mind if it ever breaks =) I pretty much am halfway through the checkout right now, so its a bit late to make changes.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

shame  my system would crush yours with the proper overclock and vmods.

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> shame  my system would crush yours with the proper overclock and vmods.
> 
> - Christine



The e2160, no matter how much oc'd, will not "crush" an e8400. I won't even get into that. The memory he has, although not d9, should have no trouble reaching speeds the geil could, and is quite cheap for 4gb at that speed range. The rest of his system is just fine. The system you made would in no way "crush" the one he already has made, although it was indeed a very good sub-$1000 gaming rig.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

I could take the E2160 to 3.7Ghz even with 1MB Cache it could exceed a Conroe. vGPU, vMEM (depending if the ECS uses Qimonda) to 800/2000/2000 or 850/2000/1000. 1220 on Geils. 

his PC is a mess  mine is much more efficient.

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I could take the E2160 to 3.7Ghz even with 1MB Cache it could exceed a Conroe. vGPU, vMEM (depending if the ECS uses Qimonda) to 800/2000/2000 or 850/2000/1000. 1220 on Geils.
> 
> his PC is a mess
> 
> - Christine



Sure it'll reach 3.7, 8400 goes to 4ghz w/o even trying. And no, it won't beat my 6750 at equivalent speeds, much less a wolfie. His system is just fine, if those can reach 1220 than that is indeed faster, but I would take the extra 2gb over the extra 100mhz any day of the week.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

name another PC-6400 kit that uses Micron D9GMH. buy 2 sets, not a 4gb kit. 3Ghz is pleanty for gaming the cache will only effect desktop applications like encoding or decoding.

PS, I have a E8500 @ 5.1 on a Fuzion V1.

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

My E2200 @ 3.5ghz gets destroyed by my E7200 @ stock. Get the E8400 man..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> name another PC-6400 kit that uses Micron D9GMH. buy 2 sets, not a 4gb kit. 3Ghz is pleanty for gaming the cache will only effect desktop applications like encoding or decoding.
> 
> PS, I have a E8500 @ 5.1 on a Fuzion V1.
> 
> - Christine



The cache is only part of the disadvantage, the core's of the conroe and wolfdale run faster clock for clock than the allendale. A 4gb kit is fine, only really becomes a problem if going for super oc's, which he won't be doing. Sure 3ghz is plenty, 2ghz is plenty, I don't need to oc my proc at all really. But what's the fun in that? 

PS, very nice, I'm going to score me one of those when they drop to sub-$200.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

ever wonder why people sell there wolfdales? infact i'm probably going to sell mine by Christmas. people need to stop buying things they don't need! this would be a cute little rig until nehalem.

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> ever wonder why people sell there wolfdales? infact i'm probably going to sell mine by Christmas. people need to stop buying things they don't need! this would be a cute little rig until nehalem.
> 
> - Christine



But nehalem will be pricey (at the beginning) and also overkill for most applications so that logic doesn't really work. Plus, he probably isn't going to want to buy a new system in less than a year. Basically, the tech world moves quickly, and right now hardware is moving quicker than software. So, in my mind, buy the best you can that fits within your budget. That way, as things move forward your stuff will stay more valid and be able to keep up w/ the times if you don't want to upgrade. If you do want to upgrade, there's more resale value there. Either way, it's best to the get the best you can afford.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

what do you mean?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> what do you mean?



What does who mean, me?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

i'm getting confused =(


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> i'm getting confused =(



Sorry Rey, don't mind us.  Basically I think you should stick w/ what you got and christine wants you to pick up her build. The choice is ultimately yours of course. If you have a question about anything in particular we said just ask.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

lol. Nehalem is a new Microarchitecture and Socket LGA1xxx Intel is launching late 2008. can support 2-8 cores, integrated DDR3 controller. they had a demo at Computex. LGA775 won't be obsolete but you can bet Nehalem will be on every enthusiast christmas list.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

oh, so you are talking about how I might have wanted to go cheap now and wait for the new stuff.. is that correct?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

yes. also AMD is launching Socket AM3 late 2008.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

I just think that there is no real point in waiting to get a computer, there will always be new and better stuff coming out. If I just wait for the next good thing, and the next after that, I'll end up never getting a computer.  I'm just going to get the best that I can at the moment, and hope that it lasts me for a long enough time.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

thats normally true but were talking about new microarchitecture not a new set of processors, it could render LGA775 obsolete within any given time frame.

I remember when I built a friend a system it was just after the launch of Socket AM2, I was trying to find a 939 Board and it was impossible I ended up building a cheap AM2 System which cost me more  it's not about when to upgrade and when not to sometimes you have no choice.

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

It won't become obsolete, or at least unable to run current software effectively, until well into 2009 most likely. He's probably not gonna wait until Christmas to get a comp, and if he want to get nehalem when it comes out the better parts will sell better and give him more money to put toward it than the older stuff, which may not sell at all.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

*chews on some dill pickles*

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

Order in, newegg is now processing it =)


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Which gts did you go w/?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

EVGA, but it had a $30 mail in rebate, so it came out to the same price =D


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

Half the time you dont get rebates.. Well in my experience atleast..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> EVGA, but it had a $30 mail in rebate, so it came out to the same price =D



Nice, that's the one I have and it is very solid. At stock volts it can reach speeds many other gts's need vmods for. Also, evga has a lifetime warranty and a step-up program. Since we are so close to the new cards being released, you can wait a month or two for the prices to come down, and then you can pay the difference what you just paid for that card you just got and one of the soon to be released one's. You have 90 days to do that, so keep that in mind. You have to register the product w/i 30 days to do it also.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

they can take a while. XFX is my favorite they are fast with rebates.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

yea, but I hope that I do... oh well, I'm gonna try pretty dang hard to get them, because each $15 is an hour less of work to pay for it =)


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Nice, that's the one I have and it is very solid. At stock volts it can reach speeds many other gts's need vmods for. Also, evga has a lifetime warranty and a step-up program. Since we are so close to the new cards being released, you can wait a month or two for the prices to come down, and then you can pay the difference what you just paid for that card you just got and one of the soon to be released one's. You have 90 days to do that, so keep that in mind. You have to register the product w/i 30 days to do it also.



Really? I might do that later then =)


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> they can take a while. XFX is my favorite they are fast with rebates.
> 
> - Christine



Yea, but a rebate is still a rebate. even if it takes 12 weeks, I'll be fine with it as long as it happens as I won't be spending the money on anything else =)


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

12 weeks, some can take 6-8 months!

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

Idk maybe some work I just havent gotten them yet  I know im not doing anymore tho.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

crap that long  =(


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah mir's are usually not too reliable. In this situation I think the evga was still the right choice though considering.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

btw, how high will I be able to saftly OC the 8400 to?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

4Ghz easy.

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah 4ghz no problem. Every chip is different, and these later ones don't seem to be clocking quite as well as the first ones that came out. You could probably hit 4.25 w/o too much trouble, and if you get a good one you can get to 4.5 and beyond w/ the right settings, but that will be pushing temps on air. You can expect to have a 4ghz 24/7 stable oc though w/ some tweaking.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

will using a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003 instead of the stock heatsink make a large difference?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> will using a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003 instead of the stock heatsink make a large difference?



Oh yes.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

how big a difference? Using that, how high would you estimate I could OC it?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

One big enough to make you wonder why the hell they put the stock fansink in. I could barely do 2.8ghz with a stock fansink but with a Xigmatek I can do 3.8ghz and even higher but I need faster ram for that


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

10C or so probably, which will translate into quite a bit when your oc'ing.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

10C? as in, 10C cooler than what I would get on the stock?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Correct.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

oh , and I'll be using Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound  as well


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

Get some OCZ Freeze instead.. Its alot better.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202006&Tpk=OCZ+Freeze


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> oh , and I'll be using Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound  as well



Yeah, look up instructions on artic silver's website on how to properly apply that for maximum cooling.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Yeah, look up instructions on artic silver's website on how to properly apply that for maximum cooling.



All right, I was gonna do a lot of research before attempting to OC it in the first place =)

It's a bit late to change thermal compounds, I've already ordered it all

I also got a replacement for one of the stock case fans which is much better.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds, good. Do your research, take your time, and enjoy.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

So, about how long this computer should last: Do you think that I'll be able to keep this one for at least another two years, and not have much trouble?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

It should last a long time. You got some fast parts so it should be pretty fast for a few years


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

All righty, that's what I need to know, cus I'm gonna get stuck with this thing for quite a long time... I can't see myself being in a position to buy another computer like this for another few years, as I'm going to me a junior in highschool next year lol.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

The key is to upgrade slowly, piece by piece. Get an e-bay account, post here often enough to gain trust, and then try to sell parts before the degrade to much to buy new ones. It's tricky (easier said than done often), and not always practical, but many times it's a cost effective way to stay w/ the tech times w/o having to spend a grand every couple of years. Spread out it doesn't hurt so bad, and if you sell parts that are 5 months old as opposed to 2 years old, you of course can get a decent amount for them to spend on something new.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

hm, i'll try that =)


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

What is considered a bad/good/awesome 3dmark?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 15, 2008)

Your system I'm guessing will score around 13-14k in 3dmark06 at stock, you can probably get up to 17-18k if you oc that e8400 enough. Vantage probably from p5k-p7k, depending on the oc (more gpu dependent w/ vantage.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

how well would I be able to run something like crysis? keep in mind that its resolution would be 1680 x 1050 or something like that


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2008)

Crysis.. You should be able to run all high at that res. I have a weaker card and I can get 30fps all high at 1920x1080.


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't worry about as5 compared to others. If you look at almost all the thermal paste reviews the don't give it time to setup which is why people say it does worse. Also if you burn it in you can get a 7-8C drop as long as you used the proper amount aka not too much and not too little. At least thats what i got for a drop from using the proper amount and burning it in. For all those who think burning in doesn't work it aligns the silver in the thermal paste so that it points from top to bottom increasing the thermal conduction. Which means it wont help you if there is no metal in the thermal paste. I swear by it. This is also why people say it doesn't work all the time is because it doesn't always have metal in the thermal paste.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 15, 2008)

what does burning it in mean?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 15, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> what does burning it in mean?



It's when you run the hardware at defaults for 24-48 hours before overclocking.  The same should be done with high quality speakers by not turning them loud.

By doing this is called burning in the hardware you should NEVER overload \ overclock new electronic's when there new as it highers the chance of faults.

EDIT: Some thermal pastes \ greeses require it too.


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 16, 2008)

More specifically you run it under high load at stock speeds. Normally if you get a bad chip by doing this it will fail in the first 24-48hrs and that way you dont have it fail when you overclock it. Because once you have overclocked it you have voided the warranty. You can do it with ram, video cards and hard drives also (although i dont recommend doing it to the hard drive). Most companies like Voodoo and Falcon Northwest do this or at least offer it it makes them look better because their stuff doesnt fail out of the box like some companies stuff does :cough: alienware :cough:.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

OCZ Freeze has been known to be 1-3'c cooler than 5, MX-2 not sure. but OCZ Freeze doesn't require burn in and is alot easier to handle.

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea my OCZ Freeze stuff was easy to spread and I took the HS off a few times it still looks good.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> OCZ Freeze has been known to be 1-3'c cooler than MX-5, MX-2 not sure. but OCZ Freeze doesn't require burn in and is alot easier to handle.
> 
> - Christine



so I really should have ordered OCZ freeze instead? damn.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

did you order MX-2? if you were building computers all day I would probably pick OCZ Freeze.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

what is MX-2? I ordered arctic silver 5, is that MX-5 or something?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2008)

MX 5 is Arctic Cooling's paste. Its alright.. its only a <5c diff.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

MX-5 = Arctic Silver 5, just woke up. corrected it, you probably should of ordered MX-2 but it doesn't really matter.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

and OCZ freeze is how big a difference?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

1-3'c cooler than AS5, easier to use, no burn in time. :/ lol

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2008)

A few c from Freezer and 5-6 from AS5.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

ah well, it doesn't make that big a difference, so I won't bother ordering it and waiting for it to ship 2 days after the computer.


----------



## platinumyahoo (Jun 16, 2008)

I recommend you don't get the 8800GTS (G92), Try this Gigabyte 8800gt:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125088

Its a lot cheaper, very quiet, has a custom PCB made by gigabyte so its actually shorter, and it has built in voltmod software that will let you overvolt from 1.1 to 1.2volts, review websites have taken the GPU to 800mhz, at that speed, you will beat the 8800gts (g92) even overclocked to its max, or at least be where that would be, for about 60 bucks cheaper After rebate.


----------



## platinumyahoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Both of my friends and I have that ASUS Optical drive, both of them have had a problem with it opening by itsself and when you close it it opens back up, its only happend once with both of them so far, but one of them it got messed up and he had to RMA it, you dont know who the OEM for that drive is, so order something from lite-on or samsung because they are their own OEMS and you know its not some cheap crap, just a heads up.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

> Optical: Lite-on Black 20X Lightscribe $29.99



ahem 

I prefer Lite-on over Samsung.

- Christine


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2008)

ASUS drives have been awesome for me. I have a SATA OEM non-burner one in my main rig and a ASUS Blu-Ray in my HTPC. I also have used SATA OEM's for many customer builds too


----------



## platinumyahoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea and mine works fine too, but the one the OP wants to buy is the EXACT one me and my friends had, and one of them had to RMA, and the other one the problem happened it just didnt get jacked up all the way, so im just saying heads up because i would be pissed if i built a $1400 rig and some crap like that happend.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

It's a bit late to make changes right now, I ordered the parts yesterday.
If it really comes down to it, I'll just take a cd/dvd drive off of one of my other computers and use that while I RMA it, so it's not that big of a deal. I will have a working drive no matter what.

In addition, I rarely use the cd/dvd drive on my computers in the first place, so I'd probably be fine with even a very slow and noisy one as long as it worked well enough the two times per month that I would actually use it.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

btw, my graphics card SHOULD be good enough to play games at decently high settings for a while right? or do you think that I should try that EVGA trade-in program and get the new card about a month after it comes out?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

eVGA step up program is tricky you can either love it or hate it the deal is you send them your card in it's original packaging if it's missing any cables in the bundle they will tax you, if your video card is $200 and you want to step up to a Geforce GTX 280 $600 you pay the difference $400 + $15 Shipping I think. they will send you a Stock Geforce GTX 280 the problem is some people can wait 6-8 months without a video card (wait in a large line) before they recieve there new one.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

oh... =(


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2008)

6-8 months is a bit on the extreme side though, I had to wait about a week and a half going from an 8800 320mb to a 640mb version.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

it's not always that long, for the Geforce GTX 280 it probably will lol. if you google "step up program" you will get people praising it, or hating it.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

week and a half? that's not so bad lol.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

yes but that was for a G80. there is only a handful of people on this forum that recently stepped up.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> it's not always that long, for the Geforce GTX 280 it probably will lol. if you google "step up program" you will get people praising it, or hating it.
> 
> - Christine



I'd probably get a wait like that if I tried to trade it in immediately, due to the demand for them and the fact that they already have the money with no time guarantee, but wouldn't you think that after a month or two, the demand would die down?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

you could step up to a 9800GTX ($269-$244=$25 difference)

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

I may, at a later time. How much better is a 9800 GTX than an 8800gts?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

I just told you. on newegg they have a eVGA 9800GTX for $269, your eVGA 8800GTS was $244 (rebates don't count) so you pay $25 difference + $15 Shipping/Process

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

nonono, as in performance, not price =)


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

roughly gain about an average 10 extra frames at average resolutions high resolutions 10-20 extra frames. more if you overclock it, more if you volt mod it.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

hmm, k


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

heh, which do you guys think I should get first? Crysis or Age of Conan?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 16, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> heh, which do you guys think I should get first? Crysis or Age of Conan?



Umm Crysis was a flop to me and for AOC it's monthly payments.  IF you have not played Company Of Her's grap that with xpac.  Has around 32 missions for SP and MP you can play COOP.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

thats your only 2 choices? lol

Bioshock, Sins of a Solar Empire, Neverwinter Nights 2, Call of Duty 4, Mass Effect, Galactic Civilization II, Portal, Team Fortress 2, Half-Life 2 Episode 2, World in Conflict, Unreal Tournament III, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent.

personally if I had one game to choose when I bought a new computer it would be the Orange Box.

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> thats your only 2 choices? lol
> 
> Bioshock, Sins of a Solar Empire, Neverwinter Nights 2, Call of Duty 4, Mass Effect, Galactic Civilization II, Portal, Team Fortress 2, Half-Life 2 Episode 2, World in Conflict, Unreal Tournament III, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent.
> 
> ...



Agreed. fps one needs not look any further than the orange box. As I already said Bioshock was my favorite fps of late, but three great fps games, plus portal, plus TF2 for $50, that's a no brainer.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

Portal is short, Half-Life Episode 2 is short, Team Fortress 2 you will get endless hours out of not to mention all the Half-Life 2 Mods on Steam. 

Team Fortress 2 won IGN Best Artistic Game, Gamespy Best Multiplayer Game, Gamespy Unique Art Style, 1UP Best Multiplayer Expierence, 1UP Best Art Direction, nominated Spike TV VGA Awards Most Addictive Game and was nominated Spike TV VGA Awards Game of the Year.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

Just as a notice, I already have the orange box and cod4


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

I only have about $100 for games though, help me >.<

What I really need is something that will suck up a LOT of time =)


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

Mass Effect will take you 20 hours.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

hm. I'm thinking in terms of how many days / months a game could last. Cod4 for instance has lasted since I bought it due to its good online gameplay, and I'm pretty sure that AoC would last me a while if I got it, if only because it's an mmorpg.

an edit: how is the replayability of Mass Effect? If that game lasts at through at least 3 replays, I'd go for it


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

You could play for years and never complete all Oblivion has to offer. You could play for years and not even attempt the main story. With user content still being created, it is truely build to last. Amazing game. AOC is actually not very devloped past lvl 40 atm apparently, and is still kind of buggy, so you may wanna give it some time before getting into that. Mass Effect is not terribly long, but certainly worth the time.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

the RTS I listed.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

hm
I'll look into oblivion, and mass effect sounds good enough to warrant getting =)


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

btw, oblivion, as in The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

yes. how about scrolling some pages and thanking us I must of dumped a 100 posts in this thread alone, almost up to 1000 lol

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 16, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> an edit: how is the replayability of Mass Effect? If that game lasts at through at least 3 replays, I'd go for it



There are 3 alternate endings depending on your choices, and several levels of difficulty, plus if you beat the game you can begin again w/ the same character w/ the same stats (in fact, this is the only way to get the best equipment). So yeah, I'd say it certainly has some replayability. The story of course will be best the first time, but the combat can keep it interesting on numerous go-rounds.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> yes. how about scrolling some pages and thanking us I must of dumped a 100 posts in this thread alone, almost up to 1000 lol
> 
> - Christine



Gah, forgot about that button, I'll get to it =p


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you  Oblivion (200), Mass Effect (20), Neverwinter Nights 2 (50) should keep you busy

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

hm ok =D
what would be the total price?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

for all 3? I don't know. http://www.direct2drive.com should have all 3, Steam might have them too. they are downloadable so you don't have to move your carcass 

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks
Edit: Negative on steam having them. looks like its Direct2drive.com =)


----------



## platinumyahoo (Jun 16, 2008)

I know i maybe late, but i just wanted to mention something about the step-up program. I recently did it and so did my friend, we both stepped-up from an 8800GTS to a 9800GTX and it cost us both less than 50 dollars to do so. The process was extremely quick, i sent it my card, and it got there 3 days later (im in MI and evga is in CA), the same day they got it they sent the new one and it was here 3 days after that. You will NEVER have to wait 3 months because if something is out of stock you place your step-up (as long as its before the 90 period), then they contact you once its in stock and it becomes kinda reserved for you, and once you send yours in they send out the other one. I personally had a really good experience. Only thing i suggest is that wait till the 90 days are almost over before you actually step-up, just so the prices may go down.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

platinumyahoo said:


> I know i maybe late, but i just wanted to mention something about the step-up program. I recently did it and so did my friend, we both stepped-up from an 8800GTS to a 9800GTX and it cost us both less than 50 dollars to do so. The process was extremely quick, i sent it my card, and it got there 3 days later (im in MI and evga is in CA), the same day they got it they sent the new one and it was here 3 days after that. You will NEVER have to wait 3 months because if something is out of stock you place your step-up (as long as its before the 90 period), then they contact you once its in stock and it becomes kinda reserved for you, and once you send yours in they send out the other one. I personally had a really good experience. Only thing i suggest is that wait till the 90 days are almost over before you actually step-up, just so the prices may go down.



I was planning to wait until the 90 days were almost over in the first place =)
thanks for the info


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 16, 2008)

platinumyahoo said:


> I know i maybe late, but i just wanted to mention something about the step-up program. I recently did it and so did my friend, we both stepped-up from an 8800GTS to a 9800GTX and it cost us both less than 50 dollars to do so. The process was extremely quick, i sent it my card, and it got there 3 days later (im in MI and evga is in CA), the same day they got it they sent the new one and it was here 3 days after that. You will NEVER have to wait 3 months because if something is out of stock you place your step-up (as long as its before the 90 period), then they contact you once its in stock and it becomes kinda reserved for you, and once you send yours in they send out the other one. I personally had a really good experience. Only thing i suggest is that wait till the 90 days are almost over before you actually step-up, just so the prices may go down.



My step-up to the GX2 was just as great, and took 1 week, VA to Cal and back. $313 and my dissapointing 320meg 8800GTS got me a GX2 within ten days of release.

You haters say what you want, I love this card.


----------



## platinumyahoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> btw, oblivion, as in The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion?



Oblivion will keep you so busy you may forget that your step-up period is ending


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

platinumyahoo said:


> Oblivion will keep you so busy you may forget that your step-up period is ending



lol, it's that good?


----------



## platinumyahoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> lol, it's that good?



Yeah, its a very addicting game, if you have never spent 5 hours in one sitting on games before, this game will do it.


----------



## platinumyahoo (Jun 16, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I just told you. on newegg they have a eVGA 9800GTX for $269, your eVGA 8800GTS was $244 (rebates don't count) so you pay $25 difference + $15 Shipping/Process
> 
> - Christine



Just wanted to mention that it does not go by how much you can get it for on newegg, when you step-up to something, you have to pay the evga.com price on the step-up. the price on that is 350 right now, so for $100, its not really worth the step-up because all a 9800gtx is a 8800gts 512 with better overclocking compatibilities, faster ram, and ability to do tri-sli.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 16, 2008)

hm, it looks like I'll be getting Mass Effect and Oblivion. Neverwinter nights 2 looks interesting, but I don't think that I'll get it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## MDK22 (Jun 17, 2008)

Get a steam pack. You could get the Orange box for 40 bucks it will get you HL2, Ep1, ep2, Lost Coast, Peggle Extreme, Portal, tf2. That should keep you busy. They are all fps except peggle no clue what that is. I have played CSS, COD4, TF2, and DOD:S I would suggest looking at it cause if you find a good clan its alot of fun.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 17, 2008)

MDK22 said:


> Get a steam pack. You could get the Orange box for 40 bucks it will get you HL2, Ep1, ep2, Lost Coast, Peggle Extreme, Portal, tf2. That should keep you busy. They are all fps except peggle no clue what that is. I have played CSS, COD4, TF2, and DOD:S I would suggest looking at it cause if you find a good clan its alot of fun.



Have all those already =) didn't I mention that? I guess that right now I want some eyecandy to offset the long playtime of oblivion.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 17, 2008)

One more long day until my parts ship =(


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

ah damn. having trouble figuring out where to plug everything in lol >.<


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

Read your manuals, your motherboard manual especially for what goes where, and take your time, if you miss something somewhere you probably won't post, and you'll have to go back searching for what went wrong. Better to do it right the first go-round.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

yea, i just found the manual buried under everything else.. I was wondering where I put that thing lol. I'm having trouble figuring out where to plug in my case's LEDs though. Do you have any suggestions on what I should look for?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

There'll be a series of 9 or so pins near the bottom or right side of the mb where the case wires plug into, including the led's and power switch and the like. The writing can be kind of small, there should be a clear layout in the mb manual though.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

hm, k
actually , it just says "front panel", not much help really.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

ok, I got two small "plugs" which say "+ p led" and "- p led". i got 3 sockets labeled "pwr-led", do they go in there or something?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

anyone got some advice?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

wait nvm, i got it... now i gotta figure out how to fit my dvd drive..


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

ok, this can't be good. when I press the power button, immediatly, a very high pitched beep starts coming from my computer.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

Did you connect the 6-pin power cable to the gpu?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

6-pin? uh... would that do it?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

The power connector that goes into the 8800 gts. It has 6 pins. If that is not connected your vc will not function and the mb will provide that nice friendly warning that it is not receiving adaquate power.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

OH. found it. thanks =D that fixed it. now to find my monitor's power cable..


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

Almost there.....


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

ok, lets see, gpu, mobo, dvddrive, all plugged in correctly i think
do those 8 pins on my hdd need to be plugged into anything?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not sure what your referring to. As long as it has power via the 4-pin molex, or the sata power connector, and is connected to your mb via sata port, your hdd is good to go.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

kk, good to go then


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

WOO system booted up, is installing vista now =) I guess i'll sort out hte mess of cables later


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hell yeah congratz. Yeah, just get everything up and running, then you can tweak to your heart's content.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

Still gotta install the OS lol..


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

I hope the CPU is gonna be OK.. I may have placed the cpu cooling on it in an... original way involving lots of wiggling.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

What do you mean? You followed the steps for proper thermal paste application? Is that hs one of the twist pin ones, cause those are tricky, gotta make sure if you pull on it nothing comes out. Check your cpu temp in the BIOS.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

im gonna do that (check the temp).
its a bit loose, is that normal with the cpu cooler I have? i mean, its pretty tall so it would be hard to make it stable


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

btw, is it normal for the screen to stay at the background after that windows loading bar? for first time running vista?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

It should have a little give in rotation, like twisting a few degrees right or left, but if you pull on it (gently of course) it should try to bring the mb w/ it, and no pins should pop out.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> btw, is it normal for the screen to stay at the background after that windows loading bar? for first time running vista?



Is it done installing? It's the same background for a bit while it's being installed.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

ah, its ok then =)


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

uh, nvm , its back to the right track, must have been reading from the disk.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

ok so, ive got like a dozen extra cables coming from my PSU. should I tuck them away somewhere and forget about them?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

I tuck em in my extra 5.25 bays.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

ah, I was thinking of doing that.
On another note, the 22" display I bought for the new computer makes my laptop's 15" cry... lol


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

hm for some reason its detecting a generic, horrible graphics card instead of the 8800gts that I have installed.. what gives?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

oh, could it be the drivers?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

all right, everything working fine, i'm off to bed now =)


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

WOO! works like a charm! Bit loud, but its the 8800gts. is that normal?

I'm gonna download steam and try this machine out =D


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

what program can i use to check my CPU's temp / speed and my GPU's temp / speed while not in BIOS?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> what program can i use to check my CPU's temp / speed and my GPU's temp / speed while not in BIOS?



this is a nice little program by the people who make cpuz


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

Rivatuner will be good for your vc oc and temps. Realtemp is good for cpu temps.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

so, anything on the 8800gts being loud?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

so how is 37 c. for a core temp?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 19, 2008)

download prime leave your computer on when you go to bed, run a loop of prime for 12-24 hours. than check 

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

ok =)

Problem is, I'll probably have a bit of trouble falling asleep because my gpu is so loud...


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

25% into downloading Mass Effect... I can't wait >.<


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 19, 2008)

wprime will stress both cores of your processor with intense calculations which will cause the temp of your processor to rise and will speed up the curing process for your TIM.

if you replace the eVGA Stock Cooler with a new one like an Accelero S1 you probably won't be able to step up.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> wprime will stress both cores of your processor with intense calculations which will cause the temp of your processor to rise and will speed up the curing process for your TIM.
> 
> if you replace the eVGA Stock Cooler with a new one like an Accelero S1 you probably won't be able to step up.
> 
> - Christine



so, the loud fan is how it normally is? that's what I want to know.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 19, 2008)

oh I don't know. use Riva Tuner or SpeedFan and turn it down or see what Temp it is you can create a fan profile. it may be stuck or just loud.

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

Rivatuner allows you to control the fan speed. It is a bit loud when running adaquately. I usually run it at 90-100% when gaming, leave it on 60% or so the rest of the time. It usually defaults on like 27%, which will cause your gpu to overheat when gaming. Like Christine said, you could get a passive colling solution which would alliviate the noise problem. If you do want to do step up, if you put the old cooler back on evga will still accept the step-up.

As far as prime goes, you can definately use it to test max temps and stability, but honestly it works your proc more than you ever will in normal circumstances, so I don't really ever worry about it. I just run it for a bit if I'm not sure if my oc is stable. The stress it puts on the cpu is not really worth pulling an all-nighter to me, as it just wears down the proc more than it would normally.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

ok, so im in rivatuner, how do i change the fan speed? it sounds like it defaulted to 100% ...


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

ok, question: in steam, how do I change where steam looks for the games? for some reason, it looks in "C:/Program files" instead of "C:/Program Files (x86)" where it should look.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG! I LOVE THIS COMPUTER! 100+ fps on max graphic settings and max res! and I could only get 20 fps at minimum res and min graphic settings on my laptop >.<


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

Is 43 c. maximum while playing cod4 max graphics settings and 1680 * 1050 res good ?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 19, 2008)

yes


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks.
One more problem: i downloaded Mass Effect from Direct2Drive.com, but when I run the setup.exe, it says the setup has been cancelled, and doesn't install. Any ideas?
Edit: problem solved. Installed, and now it just won't run...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> OMG! I LOVE THIS COMPUTER! 100+ fps on max graphic settings and max res! and I could only get 20 fps at minimum res and min graphic settings on my laptop >.<




I very glad your happy with your computer. You now have a "high-end" gaming PC that should provide you with plenty of hours of gaming fun. Enjoy as much as we enjoyed helping you decide what to get. 

Don't know what to tell you about Mass Effect, never played it myself.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 20, 2008)

heh, I just saw this about Mass Effect



> EA to PC Gamers: “Install 3 times? Buy another copy”
> Posted by: Judhudson in News - The Sims 2, News - The Sims 3, Sim News, Spore News, Video Games
> This really grinds my gears…As reported here in the past, Mass Effect for PC contains a new type of SecuROM which will be present in all future EA/Maxis games.
> 
> ...




http://www.simprograms.com/?p=692


----------



## hat (Jun 20, 2008)

WTF? BAD EA, BAD!
You're telling me if I buy Mass Effect I won't be able to burn anything, my DVD burner will be disabled which means I wouldn't be able to play Mass Effect anyway, and if I buy a new graphics card, without even reinstalling the os let alone the game it takes away one of these "activations", and the damn thing survives a reformat?

Screw you EA. We can probably sue them even...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 20, 2008)

guess I ought to post this in the gaming section also


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

what WHAT ?? it disables dvd burning software? where the hell did that come from! that's ridiculous!


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 20, 2008)

Um, it doesn't disable burning. At least it didn't for me. I bought it at the store though, didn't to direct2drive. I'm not sure about your problem though Rey, what does it say? Can you get the launcher up?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

yea, the installer didn't work the first four times, but it didn't ask for the cd key either, so i'm all good.

Works fine for now, but , from the sound of the "anti-piracy measures" put into place by EA, I won't be able to play it 5 years from now..


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

I can tell you have been neglecting your box over gaming, get to it!

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> I can tell you have been neglecting your box over gaming, get to it!
> 
> - Christine



me? this is my first real gaming computer, I'm only 16 years old lol.  I have a laptop, which I used to play games up until now, but it's just a Thinkpad R60. Decent enough, but not exactly the best for gaming.  Also tends to overhead quite a bit..


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, when I was shifting my PSU around to find the Serial Number, I knocked the CPU cooler (Rifle cooler, check my system specs), and two of the pins popped out of the MOBO.  I put them back in, but I've been noticing an increase in my cpu's core temp since then.  Right now it seems to be hovering around 39 -45 C instead of the previous 32-36 C, which seems like a relatively large increase.  I'm worried that when the cooling was lifted off of the CPU then placed back onto it, something may have happened to the Arctic Silver 5 which I applied earlier.  
Current temps: 39-46 idle, 48-52 on high load (used COD4 on max settings to determine this)

Any feedback on this?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

your dad was nice enough to drop almost 2 grand on your computer, you should take care of it otherwise your going to be one of those jamooks complaining about a component. 

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

eh, I'm actually paying most of it.  Sorta like this: I'm selling my laptop to my mom for $600 (probably a bit more than it's worth), and I have to pay from there.
EDIT: I was looking for the S/N so I could get the mail-in rebate on the PSU.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

you see, it started already why were you looking for the oem sticker on your power supply lol. turn it off and remount if the temp doesn't decrease use some isopropyl and a qtip to clean it, re-apply arctic silver 5 with a plastic bag or suran wrap around your finger.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll probably do that.

"why were you looking for the oem sticker on your power supply"
-I was getting a bit desperate because I couldn't find it anywhere else (PSU box, shipping box, etc)


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

btw how much should I use? the instructions say to put a line down the center of the CPU, on the website, but other sources say only a dot about the size of an uncooked rice grain...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

line down the middle should be fine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

should I spread it, or let the pressure of the heatsink do that?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

1 small to medium drop in center, spread. if you use too much it can actually have the reverse effect and bring your temp up.

you only need to re-apply if the thermal compound is burned in and caked, if it breaks off like clay. probably isn't.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

ok


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

I didn't spread it the first time,as  the instructions on the website didn't say anything about that.

So, if the compound itself isn't damaged, I won't need to use more of it, just spread it around more and remount the cooler?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 20, 2008)

I use a bead about twice the size of a grain of rice, tried a grain sized bead before, just couldn't get it spead over the entire CPU without seeing the CPU though it.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> I didn't spread it the first time,as  the instructions on the website didn't say anything about that.
> 
> So, if the compound itself isn't damaged, I won't need to use more of it, just spread it around more and remount the cooler?



in the industry we call that a lazy assembly line 

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 20, 2008)

wait, were you referring to the part about applying a line of thermal compound or the second part?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

the line. it's sloppy you can get an uneven spread, usually system builders do it.

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

spreading can introduce air bubble's/pocket's into the paste which can reduce thermal transfer

i saw a guide depicting various method's of application using two piece's of glass but it escape's me know


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

spreading is more accurate, it's the pro way  you need to go back to school mike. lol

- Christine


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU2_uP9S9Gg&feature=related

you don't have to use a condom, you can use suran wrap or a latex glove. lines, dots it doesn't really matter.

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> spreading is more accurate, it's the pro way  you need to go back to school mike. lol
> 
> - Christine



i don't need school, school is for idiot's, thnx. i've forgotten more than some people know.

everyone has a different method of applying thermal paste, even amongst the "PRO'S" the method's vary. 

try googling it and see what you come up with, the line method just seem's to be more commonly used.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 20, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> spreading is more accurate, it's the pro way  you need to go back to school mike. lol
> 
> - Christine



Spreading it has all ways done better for me over the last 14+ years.



calvary1980 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU2_uP9S9Gg&feature=related
> 
> you don't have to use a condom, you can use suran wrap or a latex glove. lines, dots it doesn't really matter.
> 
> - Christine



A condom thats funny.  Errm don't  use those lol. they have crap on them haha.  As for the groves be careful to as some can have a fine white dust on them.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

ok, what do you guys think about this: 




EDIT:
Also, people on this forum seem to be experiencing "high" cpu temps like I am: http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=28&threadid=2147992

Also, Everest is reading my temps as they probably should be in the overall CPU temp, but not in the individual cores, which it measures as quite a bit higher than both the cpu temp in Everest and in RealTemp.

Do you think that this is just a result of the measurings being meant only to prevent the CPU from melting, and they might be inaccurate at lower temperatures?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

hm. ok. I just ran Orthos to stress test my CPU, and it maxed at around 55C.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

it's fine.

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (Jun 21, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> hm. ok. I just ran Orthos to stress test my CPU, and it maxed at around 55C.



how long did you run it for?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

ok, ventilation question: is it better to have a net flow of more air being pushed out or being sucked in by the fans?
EDIT: about 9 mins


----------



## intel igent (Jun 21, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> ok, ventilation question: is it better to have a net flow of more air being pushed out or being sucked in by the fans?
> EDIT: about 9 mins



really you should load all 4 core's for ~1hr to get an idea of load temp's

case flow is something you will have to experiment with as everyone's case is different, i preffer more air going out than coming in


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

Apevia cases are crap lol. should of bought the Centurion 590.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Apevia cases are crap lol. should of bought the Centurion 590.
> 
> - Christine



True, but the Apevia was cheap and looked cooler lol. I'll probably end up regretting it, but oh well.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

you will regret it but not at the moment wait 6 months 

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> you will regret it but not at the moment wait 6 months
> 
> - Christine



why 6 months?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

because thats when you will be asking us for a new case recommendation. hehe

poor airflow can lead to numerous problems. it's not like the old days where you could just stick a cheap case fan in the front and one on the back.

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (Jun 21, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> why 6 months?



because that's prolly how long it will take for you to realize how "crappy" the case is


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

ok, so what would you guys suggest I do to remedy the problem? I already have the case, and I don't exactly have the money to get another just after buying the computer


----------



## intel igent (Jun 21, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> ok, so what would you guys suggest I do to remedy the problem? I already have the case, and I don't exactly have the money to get another just after buying the computer



do you have any pix of your setup?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

intel igent said:


> do you have any pix of your setup?



sec, ill get a few.
note: the wiring inside is currently a huge mess.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

jesus christ, the centurion 590 was only $10 more lol. you could try changing out the fans but there isn't exactly a big market for 80mm fans not alot of good models to choose from. you don't exactly appear to be the modding type not that the case is really moddable. Apevia has always made stylish crappy cases they should do what NZXT did and elevate there products.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> jesus christ, the centurion 590 was only $10 more lol. you could try changing out the fans but there isn't exactly a big market for 80mm fans not alot of good models to choose from. you don't exactly appear to be the modding type not that the case is really moddable. Apevia has always made stylish crappy cases they should do what NZXT did and elevate there products.
> 
> - Christine



There is also the fact that I didn't know about that case...

If I can mod it to make it better, I'll do it. I've already placed one of the fans on the outside due to space constraints


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

you didnt order until hours after I posted my build for you, the case was in it (scroll back) I took everything into consideration for you air flow, temperature, controller. you should try and sell it $20 shipped and buy a 590. 

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll see..


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

I may be a woman but I have a bachelors in computer science, dropped out my 2nd/3rd year into my masters where I majored in reverse engineering have my mcse, a+, mcts and ccna! 

i'm amazed I remember anything about heatsinks though, I have been on water for the last 6 years 

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (Jun 21, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> If I can mod it to make it better, I'll do it. I've already placed one of the fans on the outside due to space constraints



so no modding then?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

intel igent said:


> so no modding then?



unless it's a simple one.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

can you turn the lights on, take a picture of the window or better yet with side panel off. want to see inside.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> can you turn the lights on, take a picture of the window or better yet with side panel off. want to see inside.
> 
> - Christine



bad camera, one sec, i'll find a better one.

will post a better pic in maybe 10 mins or so.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

ok, you could probably dremel out a hole for a 120mm fan at the top and probably add another 120mm to the other side of the Xigmatek infact you should purchase 2 new fans the one that comes with it probably isn't very good until then change your rear fan to intake. 

so you would have rear pull, side pull, right side xigmatek pull, left side xigmatek (top, towards power supply) push, top push. sounds right 

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> ok, you could probably dremel out a hole for a 120mm fan at the top and probably add another 120mm to the other side of the Xigmatek infact you should purchase 2 new fans the one that comes with it probably isn't very good until then change your rear fan to intake.
> 
> so you would have rear pull, side pull, right side xigmatek pull, left side xigmatek (top, towards power supply) push, top push. sounds right
> 
> - Christine



so right now, I make the side fan push out, the top fan out, and the back one in?

EDIT: I'm probably gonna have to re-apply the thermal compound, because it isn't doing its job very well 
right now.

Also, I'm going to have to wait on getting the extra fans.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

push = exhaust, pull = intake.

what you have right now is side pull and rear push. change the rear (back) to pull. you should also experiment with the fan on the Xigmatek to see if push or pull works better (can make 1-3'c difference) you could probably find out in a Xigmatek review through google.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

hm ok, although the way that they cpu cooler was made, it is VERY hard to reverse. The fan is held on the rifle cooling by 4 rubber pieces which lock into place and are almost impossible to put in, let alone take out.
 I was thinking of reversing the cpu cooler, but that doesn't work because the "foiler" which pushes the air down onto the mobo after the fan blows it through is held in place by gravity.

I'll switch the fans around now, and probably get back in an hour or so.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

yes they are called vibration dampening grommets. they should be removeable.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> yes they are called vibration dampening grommets. they should be removeable.
> 
> - Christine



yea, but it's SO friggin hard. I had to drill the holes in the fan bigger because one of the rubber pieces ripped in half. I may be able to reverse it, but I'd get so frustrated that I'd just as likely break the cooler as reverse the fan.

Did I wire it all-right?

I haven't switched the fans around yet, but here's a status report:
Computer started up with the CPU around 56-60C, but after about 30 mins, it lowered to 38-41, which is actually about 6C better than what I was getting before I spread the thermal compound. 

I'm going to do what you suggested with the fans, let it run for a bit, and then post the results.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

not much talk if changing the fan to exhaust is helpful just push-pull talk (2 fans, one intaking the other exhausting) don't worry about it for now just change the rear fan. did you clean it properly? don't use too much and remember you have to let the thermal compound burn in.

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> not much talk if changing the fan to exhaust is helpful just push-pull talk (2 fans, one intaking the other exhausting) don't worry about it for now just change the rear fan. did you clean it properly? don't use too much and remember you have to let the thermal compound burn in.
> 
> - Christine



I don't think that I cleaned it properly, so I'm going to just go ahead and redo the whole process.

The fan change didn't make that large of a difference, but it made the drop in temp when my computer started up much faster.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

some Lian Li models use rear intake and usually people rave about it but I assume your going to want to buy a new case. nice thing about the Centurion 590 is it holds 8 fans 

to clean the processor you can use a tek cloth or qtips use isopropanol, isopropyl (pharmacy) arctic silver remover or acetone (nail polish remover)

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> some Lian Li models use rear intake and usually people rave about it but I assume your going to want to buy a new case. nice thing about the Centurion 590 is it holds 8 fans
> 
> to clean the processor you can use a tek cloth or qtips use isopropanol, isopropyl (pharmacy) arctic silver remover or acetone (nail polish remover)
> 
> - Christine


If I don't use any liquids, will it not clean properly?


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, before I used a piece of cloth to wipe all the thermal compound off of the CPU and the heatsink, I ran Orthos, and my computer shut off automatically due to the heat.

After that, I completely redid the thermal compound, correctly this time, and I'm testing it out now.
Everest is showing 38-40C CPU temp, CPU core #1 temp as ~55, and core #2 as 55.
Chipset is showing 46C, PWN as 41C.

better than before.

RealTemp is showing between 33 and 37 currently, usually 34.

Does anybody know which is more accurate? I'd love to believe the RealTemp one, but it was showing around 60C when my computer shut down, and it automatically does that at 80C

I haven't run Orthos yet to check the load temp, but I think I'm going to let it burn in first.

After the compound properly "burns in", should it be good?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

oh yeah I forgot coffee filters work for cleaning too. you shouldn't use water even though it's not very conductive it won't work.

- Christine


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

RealTemp. it will take about 7 days before I would commit to any temps.

PS, oh look I reached 1000 post because of you 

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> RealTemp. it will take about 7 days before I would commit to any temps.
> 
> PS, oh look I reached 1000 post because of you
> 
> - Christine



hm, ok.
I'm just a bit skeptical about realtemp because my computer shut off far too soon if you go by realtemp's readings

And, gratz =).

why are the readings of Everest so much higher than RealTemp's?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/docs.php

- Christine


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

I think that my cooler may not be completely flush with the CPU. I'll have to take the fan off later and make sure all the pins are in all the way (fan makes it hard to do so).
Ok, my previous Realtemp temps were false, I had the TJ max at 85 for some reason, when the TJ max is at 95, it's showing 46C low when idle, 62C high when on a high load

I'm going to get some sleep now.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 21, 2008)

OK, right now I'm trying to calibrate RealTemp, does anyone know how to change the CPU voltage in the bios which comes with my bloodiron mobo?

EDIT: i think I'm just going to forget about calibrating RealTemp, it's too big a pain.  What is a good "distance to TJ max" in RealTemp on high load?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 22, 2008)

here is the link to applying thermal paste i was talking about 

http://overclockers.com/articles1529/


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> here is the link to applying thermal paste i was talking about
> 
> http://overclockers.com/articles1529/



thanks, I already redid it.
After it burned in, I started getting some more reasonable temps. I went a bit overboard last night and played mass effect for something like 5 hours, and I actually could see my cpu temp dropping during my playing time (started around 56, ended at 48-50).


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow. I just finished Mass Effect, and this is all I can say: What a ride! That was probably the most fun I've had playing a computer game in a long time. Well spent $50 =)

Anyways, my cpu is running at 34-36 C idling, and 44-49 under load.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 22, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> Wow. I just finished Mass Effect, and this is all I can say: What a ride! That was probably the most fun I've had playing a computer game in a long time. Well spent $50 =)
> 
> Anyways, my cpu is running at 34-36 C idling, and 44-49 under load.



Man you ripped right through that.  Glad you enjoyed it though, it was definatly one of my favorite gaming experiences of late. I just started again on hardcore w/ all my high equipment and such, this time doin it renegade style.


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 22, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Man you ripped right through that.  Glad you enjoyed it though, it was definatly one of my favorite gaming experiences of late. I just started again on hardcore w/ all my high equipment and such, this time doin it renegade style.



hehe, yea, first time through I went all paragon, I'm gonna try renegade and see how it turns out. Gonna get full intimidation options as well.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 23, 2008)

Reynardin said:


> Wow. I just finished Mass Effect, and this is all I can say: What a ride! That was probably the most fun I've had playing a computer game in a long time. Well spent $50 =)
> 
> Anyways, my cpu is running at 34-36 C idling, and 44-49 under load.



cool deal man, now let us know when you wanna start to OC that beast


----------



## Reynardin (Jun 24, 2008)

BarbaricSoul said:


> cool deal man, now let us know when you wanna start to OC that beast



Already started OCing the GPU, trying out 701/1752/1022 (core clock, shader clock, and mem), I'm going to test it for stability then work up from there.

Right now I'm going to wait a bit on the CPU, and just enjoy the games I have because I'm going away on Thursday and am not coming back until 11 days after that. Going to referee at this "Olympic Development Camp", where basically the best under-14 girls in california go for training(this is soccer).  Either gonna be fun, or hard as hell, I can't decide which...


----------

